# [UPDATE] Hekate CTCaer 5.0.0 released, introduces Nyx GUI & emuMMC support



## tabzer (Jun 30, 2019)

Nyx is optional.  While it's progressive in development, I am not sure how I feel about fat-thumbing something by accident.


----------



## chaoskagami (Jun 30, 2019)

Thank god, a sane UI that doesn't require rotating my console 90 degrees.


----------



## Naendow (Jun 30, 2019)

That looks pretty cool. I'll give it a try.


----------



## swabbo (Jun 30, 2019)

chaoskagami said:


> Thank god, a sane UI that doesn't require rotating my console 90 degrees.



Just rotate your eyes 90 degrees instead


----------



## Kubas_inko (Jun 30, 2019)

inb4 TX announces new payload gui.

P.S.: Looks fucking amazing.


----------



## Mthodmn101 (Jun 30, 2019)

how do you set it up if you dont want to use the gui? just remove the nyx.bin?


----------



## Meepers55 (Jun 30, 2019)

Well that's one convenient update!


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 30, 2019)

Looks well worth the wait, CTCaer has clearly put a lot into this - nice work!


----------



## tabzer (Jun 30, 2019)

Mthodmn101 said:


> how do you set it up if you dont want to use the gui? just remove the nyx.bin?


Yeah, probably.  The only reason I know that GUI is optional is because when I push the hekate 5.0 payload without the SD files to load, it goes to the old fashioned +/- style.


----------



## Mthodmn101 (Jun 30, 2019)

tabzer said:


> Yeah, probably.  The only reason I know that GUI is optional is because when I push the hekate 5.0 payload without the SD files to load, it goes to the old fashioned +/- style.



Cool. Tested scrolling through the list of my payloads and accidental presses happened like half the time in my testing so id prefer a non-touch


----------



## atypicalchaos (Jun 30, 2019)

I'm using the boot.dat for the SX Pro - when I copied the contents of the zip to root and it booted into the old GUI and version number was still 4.10.0. So I just deleted bootloader from SD root and copied it over from the .zip and it boots to 4.9.1 (???) same UI as before....amidoinitrite?


edit: 

Answered on Discord - solution was 
*"CTCaerToday at 11:43 AM*
You need to update the boot.dat or rename the hekate 5 bin to update.bin and put it in /bootloader/update.bin"


----------



## KhenemetHeru (Jun 30, 2019)

"You will need sept and a custom secmon and warmboot binary to boot 7.0.0-8.1.0"

meaning what? how is this set up on the SD card (since the last time I used it was under 6.2)?


----------



## pika9323 (Jun 30, 2019)

I got the same question. According to the config template it is:
secmon=cfw/mods/exosphere.bin
warmboot=cfw/mods/lp0fw.bin

I can't find these files, they aren't included in Hekate or Atmosphere. I've read they should be inside Kosmos package but I can't find them there too.

Also Hekate screwed up my SD Card partition table. On Linux with gparted it says "unknown partition table" it still works under Windows for some reason. Seems like I need to reformat everything and never touch EmuMMC option in Hekate again.

In addition the template on Github seems to be incorrect.
emummc_force_disable=1 does not work for me. It always boots into EmuMMC.


----------



## tabzer (Jun 30, 2019)

pika9323 said:


> I got the same question. According to the config template it is:
> secmon=cfw/mods/exosphere.bin
> warmboot=cfw/mods/lp0fw.bin
> 
> ...



Update says emummc_force_disable=1 is now force_disable=1 due to emummc being a redundancy.

Anyone know how to set up the icons for NYX?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I might be wrong.  I see what you are talking about the hekate_ipl.ini example.  The lack of emummc was referenced to the emummc.ini.


----------



## SilvaZoldyck (Jun 30, 2019)

How hard is it to use/setup emuNand? Is there a good guide somewhere?


----------



## tabzer (Jun 30, 2019)

SilvaZoldyck said:


> How hard is it to use/setup emuNand? Is there a good guide somewhere?


It should be easy with the new Hekate interface.  The only think you have to do yourself is make a partition dedicated for it.


----------



## pLaYeR^^ (Jun 30, 2019)

The migrate emuMMC function allows to migrate from SX OS EmuNAND to emuMMC?


----------



## Maq47 (Jun 30, 2019)

pLaYeR^^ said:


> The migrate emuMMC function allows to migrate from SX OS EmuNAND to emuMMC?


Ummmm, yes? Is that a trick question?


----------



## ed58 (Jun 30, 2019)

So I already have an emuMMC partition made and it worked fine on the previous hekate version. Now it seems I can't enable emuMMC and the 'change emuMMC' doesn't let me choose the partition i want. something I'm missing?

also, migrate emuMMC doesn't see any former partition


----------



## guily6669 (Jun 30, 2019)

This actually looks pretty damn good


----------



## FiveZeroes (Jun 30, 2019)

Has anyone been able to successfully migrate from SX partition emummc to nyx?


----------



## toxic9 (Jun 30, 2019)

I had some custom text on an entry at the end of hekate's ini file.
Now in this version it does not appear in Nyx =(


----------



## First_Blueberry (Jun 30, 2019)

Updated to Hekate v5, created emuMMC on partition, and selected CFW from Launch.  Now, it is just stuck at HEKATE-IPL loading screen.  Been 15 minutes now. Nothing happens.  How do I get it to boot?


----------



## Cambanana (Jul 1, 2019)

Does this need the hekate.ini to boot?


----------



## First_Blueberry (Jul 1, 2019)

Cambanana said:


> Does this need the hekate.ini to boot?



Like what? I'm just creating the emuMMC  in the Hekate v5 gui.


----------



## Cambanana (Jul 1, 2019)

To boot into cfw


----------



## Lynked (Jul 1, 2019)

does it work with XAW7002367XXXX? Kinda worried...


----------



## 8BitWonder (Jul 1, 2019)

Lynked said:


> does it work with XAW7002367XXXX? Kinda worried...


All three sources I can think of say that yours might be ipatched.
https://damota.me/ssnc/checker/
https://ismyswitchpatched.com/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/switch-...he-first-post-before-asking-questions.481215/

You'd have to try pushing a payload in RCM to be sure if you're ipatched or not.


----------



## First_Blueberry (Jul 1, 2019)

I am stuck at the HEKATE-IPL loading screen. Can't get past it.  I tap on "CFW" as what I want to launch, but it's not working. Just using default setup with emuMMC created in this version of Hekate.  Anyone get it to boot?


----------



## Khodeus (Jul 1, 2019)

What about this mod? What's the the difference?
https://github.com/Joonie86/hekate/releases/tag/5.0.0J


----------



## 210modz (Jul 1, 2019)

Snip


----------



## lordelan (Jul 1, 2019)

Khodeus said:


> What about this mod? What's the the difference?
> https://github.com/Joonie86/hekate/releases/tag/5.0.0J


That's a guy who just forked hekate but adds another patches called *acid patches* to it.
If you want to use things relying on that like /hbg/ shop I guess you would have to use that one.


----------



## Khodeus (Jul 1, 2019)

lordelan said:


> That's a guy who just forked hekate but adds another patches called *acid patches* to it.
> If you want to use things relying on that like /hbg/ shop I guess you would have to use that one.


/hgb/ is workin' fine for me with Hekate 5.0.0 vanilla


----------



## toxic9 (Jul 1, 2019)

How can I make some custom text appear on the new hekate GUI ?

I use to have some useful URL's and other stuff I like to see on the screen (on old hekate)


----------



## lordelan (Jul 1, 2019)

Khodeus said:


> /hgb/ is workin' fine for me with Hekate 5.0.0 vanilla


Is that so? Even with hbg shop 1.6x?
Apart from that 1.55 (and below) is the one working with hekate/KOSMOS ever since.
It's handy to keep games updated on a 90DNS console.

Edit: I just set up a fresh Switch for a buddy yesterday (so I went straight for newest KOSMOS which includes hekate 5.0.0) and that hbg shop did *not* work there.
Did you just use plain hekate or KOSMOS as a whole?


----------



## DocBo (Jul 1, 2019)

How to enter the NYX menu? It boots directly into Atmosphere.


----------



## toxic9 (Jul 1, 2019)

Press - after injection.


----------



## lordelan (Jul 1, 2019)

toxic9 said:


> Press - after injection.


For clarification -> VOL- is meant.

@DocBo: You most likely applied autoboot so hekate (and nyx) are skipped.


----------



## DocBo (Jul 1, 2019)

wont work....ohhhh volume^^ thanks


----------



## Small Kat (Jul 1, 2019)

First_Blueberry said:


> I am stuck at the HEKATE-IPL loading screen. Can't get past it.  I tap on "CFW" as what I want to launch, but it's not working. Just using default setup with emuMMC created in this version of Hekate.  Anyone get it to boot?


I had the same problem, for the life of me I cant get past the hekate logo with nyx. A workaround I found is to delete the nyx.bin file and Hekate 5.0 boots fine, but without the gui.


----------



## Cyan (Jul 1, 2019)

Thanks for the new release 


- stock (won't work with all FW)

why is it a little obscure info?
couldn't it be "not working on 7.x and newer" instead? or "work only on FW up to 6.x" ?

I really hope one day there will be a way to hook into the official nintendo's bootloader even past 6.x, so we can keep autoRCM but still boot stock. (unless it's a ban risk to keep autorcm with OFW)
a temporary memory unpatched boot0 + soft reboot is not possible? probably not, if it's hardware access it might be too secure.


----------



## jmrodrigues (Jul 1, 2019)

I'm using Kosmos release on 8.1.0, hekate 5.0 boots fine, i only boot to atmosphere 0.9.2 and haven't had any issues yet. I don't use stock nor emunand.


----------



## pcwizard7 (Jul 3, 2019)

I have found a way for hekate to use emunand made by sxos its the same as when it was when it was in testing stage.

1. I  recreated the emunand using hekate but discovered that sxos bootloader couldn't see the emunannd so you won't be able to use sxos with it. (When you think about it it make senses since sxos is looking at start of drive not the end)
2. I delete the emunand and recreated the emunand using sxos again
3. Remembering how it was config in the testing stage I change the start sector to "*0x2*"
4. Profit

If you want to avoid steps 1-2 i ve uploaded premade Emummc folder

Download


----------



## mikifantastik98 (Jul 3, 2019)

Hekate 5 doesn't work for me . freeze on new nix interface.... when inject with TegraRCMgui.
i try with a 2 microsd samsung EVO Plus UHS-I * fat32 ( 32k cluster ) *
FW 8.1.0 
serial : XAJ7000xxxx

same thing with kosmos v13 / 13.0.1 
Kosmos v12 ( * hekate 4.10.1 ) works !!! 


I'm in panic !!!


----------



## pcwizard7 (Jul 3, 2019)

mikifantastik98 said:


> Hekate 5 doesn't work for me . freeze on new nix interface.... when inject with TegraRCMgui.
> i try with a 2 microsd samsung EVO Plus UHS-I * fat32 ( 32k cluster ) *
> FW 8.1.0
> serial : XAJ7000xxxx
> ...



try format again with fresh files


----------



## mikifantastik98 (Jul 3, 2019)

pcwizard7 said:


> try format again with fresh files


I downloaded it several times. i try everithing !!!
I've never had problems with previous versions of kosmos / hekate / atmosphere.


----------



## pcwizard7 (Jul 3, 2019)

mikifantastik98 said:


> I downloaded it several times. i try everithing !!!
> I've never had problems with previous versions of kosmos / hekate / atmosphere.



can you post img? and have you got the new tegasmash GUI 2.6?


----------



## mikifantastik98 (Jul 3, 2019)

pcwizard7 said:


> can you post img? and have you got the new tegasmash GUI 2.6?


 
tegraRCM 2.6 or what ????


----------



## pcwizard7 (Jul 3, 2019)

mikifantastik98 said:


> View attachment 172079
> tegraRCM 2.6 or what ????



yes thats what i meant. and the hekate payload maybe corrupted. also what about a different cable?


----------



## pcwizard7 (Jul 3, 2019)

website glitch


----------



## mikifantastik98 (Jul 3, 2019)

pcwizard7 said:


> yes thats what i meant. and the hekate payload maybe corrupted. also what about a different cable?


the only thing that came to my mind ...
is nand corruption.

* yes I'm using the same " good " cable : AUKEY ( LINK )
(I don't have another to try)

tomorrow i try TegraRCMgui 2.6

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



pcwizard7 said:


> website glitch


???


----------



## pcwizard7 (Jul 3, 2019)

mikifantastik98 said:


> the only thing that came to my mind ...
> is nand corruption.
> 
> * yes I'm using the same " good " cable : AUKEY ( LINK )
> ...



if you have good clean nand you could try to restore it with hekate 4.10.1 then use kosmos 13.0.1 with hekate 5.0


----------



## mikifantastik98 (Jul 3, 2019)

pcwizard7 said:


> if you have good clean nand you could try to restore it with hekate 4.10.1 then use kosmos 13.0.1 with hekate 5.0


I think it's the last chance.
it would be fun if it didn't work
the strange thing is if I inject Atmosphere 0.9.1, 0.9.2 (single) .... they work


----------



## BaamAlex (Jul 5, 2019)

How can i change the background in this menu?


----------



## mikifantastik98 (Jul 6, 2019)

pcwizard7 said:


> if you have good clean nand you could try to restore it with hekate 4.10.1 then use kosmos 13.0.1 with hekate 5.0


- i downgrade to FW 5.1 with hekate 4.10.1
- upgrade FW to 8.1.0 with choidujourNX ...
- downloaded latest kosmos
same problem!
hekate won't boot !!!
I think the problem is hekate 5.0 + nyx
I don't know what to do !!!
I am angry.


----------



## BaamAlex (Jul 6, 2019)

mikifantastik98 said:


> choidujourNX


Why with this app?


----------



## mikifantastik98 (Jul 6, 2019)

BaamAlex said:


> Why with this app?


with which ones?


----------



## BaamAlex (Jul 6, 2019)

mikifantastik98 said:


> with which ones?


You've answered my question with another question. That is rude...


----------



## mikifantastik98 (Jul 6, 2019)

BaamAlex said:


> You've answered my question with another question. That is rude...


-_-


----------



## BaamAlex (Jul 6, 2019)

mikifantastik98 said:


> with which ones?


Since you can't answer my question of course...I meant the Systemupdater.


----------



## pcwizard7 (Jul 7, 2019)

BaamAlex said:


> Since you can't answer my question of course...I meant the Systemupdater.



to avoid the fuse burn count of course. he could do a manual rebuild of the nand?


----------



## OrGoN3 (Jul 7, 2019)

Mentions stock emummc is broken, links to emummc's GitHub repo. No open issues about it though. So what's going on with stock emummc?


----------



## leon315 (Jul 7, 2019)

guys i've a question: with Clean nand, can we finally play online with emunand??


----------



## KnightRiderX420 (Jul 7, 2019)

title needs to be changed to 5.0.1 no? i thought it was a double post at first


----------



## tabzer (Jul 7, 2019)

leon315 said:


> guys i've a question: with Clean nand, can we finally play online with emunand??



You are better off using a clean sysnand to go online and using emummc for homebrew, not the other way around.


----------



## leon315 (Jul 7, 2019)

tabzer said:


> You are better off using a clean sysnand to go online and using emummc for homebrew, not the other way around.


i see, now go to online is possible if i restore my clean backup Nand, then use emummc for homebrew and other download stuffs, am I right??


----------



## ROMANREIGNS599 (Jul 7, 2019)

Come on man, any help for patched Switches yet?


----------



## RattletraPM (Jul 7, 2019)

KnightRiderX420 said:


> title needs to be changed to 5.0.1 no? i thought it was a double post at first


I was kind of conflicted on it. On one hand, only changing the version number in the title to 5.0.1 would be factually incorrect as 5.0.0 was the one that introduced emuMMC support & Nyx. On the other, changing the whole title wouldn't make sense as, at that point, it would be better to just make a separate thread instead; however, a minor update like this one doesn't warrant its own thread either.

With this in mind, I've just done what we usually do with minor news updates here: put [UPDATE] in the title to mark that there's something new and add a footer to the post describing the new stuff.


----------



## KnightRiderX420 (Jul 7, 2019)

gotcha thanks


----------



## tabzer (Jul 7, 2019)

RattletraPM said:


> I was kind of conflicted on it. On one hand, only changing the version number in the title to 5.0.1 would be factually incorrect as 5.0.0 was the one that introduced emuMMC support & Nyx. On the other, changing the whole title wouldn't make sense as, at that point, it would be better to just make a separate thread instead; however, a minor update like this one doesn't warrant its own thread either.
> 
> With this in mind, I've just done what we usually do with minor news updates here: put [UPDATE] in the title to mark that there's something new and add a footer to the post describing the new stuff.



A new post isn't bad.  It's an opportunity to discuss the changes instead of having this conversation all mixed up.  5.0.1 made some changes that would be confusing in the 5.0 context and vice versa.


----------



## BaamAlex (Jul 7, 2019)

pcwizard7 said:


> to avoid the fuse burn count of course


If you reboot in the hekate bootloader, you avoid burning fuses after the updating.


----------



## Meriadoc (Jul 7, 2019)

Is sys-ftpd not supported yet?
I've put sys-ftpd.kip in  /modules/sysftpd but nyx doesn't read the file.


----------



## BaamAlex (Jul 7, 2019)

Meriadoc said:


> Is sys-ftpd not supported yet?
> I've put sys-ftpd.kip one the /modules/sysftpd but nyx doesn't read the file.


Try */config/sys-ftpd/*


----------



## FoxMcloud5655 (Jul 8, 2019)

"And general system stability improvements to enhance the user's experience. (For real..)."

For real?  Heh.


----------



## ROMANREIGNS599 (Jul 8, 2019)

Anything for patched Switches?


----------



## BaamAlex (Jul 8, 2019)

ROMANREIGNS599 said:


> Anything for patched Switches?


What do you mean exactly?


----------



## toxic9 (Jul 8, 2019)

ROMANREIGNS599 said:


> Anything for patched Switches?



just stop dreaming...
sell your new switch and buy an old one.


----------



## Hayato213 (Jul 8, 2019)

ROMANREIGNS599 said:


> Come on man, any help for patched Switches yet?



Anything past 7.0.1 on patched unit probably would never get support, for now there is no plan for support, unless someone is able to find another entry point.


----------



## Vorde (Jul 8, 2019)

ROMANREIGNS599 said:


> Anything for patched Switches?


I imagine that there will eventually be an exploit or an entry point that's discovered in the future, it could be a few days, it could be a few months, hell it could be a few years.
Make sure that if you have one to keep it on a low firmware, or simply find a second hand Switch that can be used for homebrew, and play the waiting game


----------



## Nangwan (Jul 8, 2019)

pcwizard7 said:


> I have found a way for hekate to use emunand made by sxos its the same as when it was when it was in testing stage.
> 
> 1. I  recreated the emunand using hekate but discovered that sxos bootloader couldn't see the emunannd so you won't be able to use sxos with it. (When you think about it it make senses since sxos is looking at start of drive not the end)
> 2. I delete the emunand and recreated the emunand using sxos again
> ...


Hi pcwizard7, I have a emunnand created by sxos all ready so I guess I do not need to do steps 1 and 2. Sorry this questions may seem silly but how do I change the start sector to *0x2*?


----------



## NintendoHacker44 (Jul 8, 2019)

This is awesome! It's nice to be able to manage everything with one tool.


----------



## ROMANREIGNS599 (Jul 8, 2019)

Vorde said:


> I imagine that there will eventually be an exploit or an entry point that's discovered in the future, it could be a few days, it could be a few months, hell it could be a few years.
> Make sure that if you have one to keep it on a low firmware, or simply find a second hand Switch that can be used for homebrew, and play the waiting game


I can’t keep on low firmware, how can I play Fortnite without updating... is there really a way to play without updating..


----------



## Vorde (Jul 8, 2019)

ROMANREIGNS599 said:


> I can’t keep on low firmware, how can I play Fortnite without updating... is there really a way to play without updating..


I won't question your choices, but there are considerably better options to play Fortnite instead of Switch.
No there isn't a way, and if you plan on playing games online and never being banned, then I wouldn't even bother looking at Homebrew as there's always some kind of risk to running it


----------



## Nangwan (Jul 8, 2019)

Nangwan said:


> Hi pcwizard7, I have a emunnand created by sxos all ready so I guess I do not need to do steps 1 and 2. Sorry this questions may seem silly but how do I change the start sector to *0x2*?


I managed to change start sector and shows up in Hakate but sxos can't seem to find the emunand.


----------



## tabzer (Jul 8, 2019)

Vorde said:


> I won't question your choices, but there are considerably better options to play Fortnite instead of Switch.
> No there isn't a way, and if you plan on playing games online and never being banned, then I wouldn't even bother looking at Homebrew as there's always some kind of risk to running it



Lol I won't tell you how pretentious you sound.

"No there isn't a way"


----------



## Vorde (Jul 9, 2019)

tabzer said:


> Lol I won't tell you how pretentious you sound.
> 
> "No there isn't a way"


I thought I sounded pretentious basically saying that Fortnite was a terrible game


----------



## tabzer (Jul 10, 2019)

Vorde said:


> I thought I sounded pretentious basically saying that Fortnite was a terrible game



I thought it was funny/ironic way to do something you said you weren't going to do.  I have nothing against being pretentious.  Fortnite is terrible.


----------



## seall (Jul 10, 2019)

Can I use this as an easy way to backup SX OS Emunand? Current backup methods are far too complicated and take way too long...


----------



## Meriadoc (Jul 13, 2019)

BaamAlex said:


> Try */config/sys-ftpd/*


Doesn't work. Anyone else succeed to use sysftpd?


----------



## Danatkin (Jul 14, 2019)

I think it’s finally time to ditch Sx os


----------



## Vorde (Jul 15, 2019)

Danatkin said:


> I think it’s finally time to ditch Sx os


It's been time to ditch SX OS since we figured out they stole community code, and implemented brick code as well.


----------



## xtreme1 (Aug 26, 2019)

how do you launch nyx after setting autoboot up in nyx?


----------



## BaamAlex (Aug 26, 2019)

xtreme1 said:


> how do you launch nyx after setting autoboot up in nyx?


Hold the - button to boot into hekate menu


----------



## xtreme1 (Aug 26, 2019)

BaamAlex said:


> Hold the - button to boot into hekate menu


right that boots hekate but not nyx I thought.


----------



## BaamAlex (Aug 26, 2019)

xtreme1 said:


> right that boots hekate but not nyx I thought.


Nyx is the ui.


----------



## Sugs79 (Oct 17, 2019)

xtreme1 said:


> right that boots hekate but not nyx I thought.



For some reason my touch screen in unresponsive at boot loader so i need to use the +/- version of Hekate. _(i've searched many forums apparently it's the type of switch screen in some models does not work with any GUI bootloader, but fine on running on stock system)_

So when i inject payload through TegraRcmSmash then if I hold the - key it will boot into Hekate and not Nyx*?* _(as i can't use NYX due to the screen not responding)_

I've been using *v4.10.1* which only supports Switch firmware *8.0.1* & the second hand switch i have is on *9.0.0*, this means whith some features i get the "did not recognise pkg1" error.

Thanks for you help


----------



## BaamAlex (Oct 17, 2019)

4.10.1 is too old for firmware 9.0.0 i think. Update it. Touch works fine on my unit with the latest kosmos stuff and 8.1.0


----------



## Sugs79 (Oct 17, 2019)

_


BaamAlex said:



			4.10.1 is too old for firmware 9.0.0 i think. Update it. Touch works fine on my unit with the latest kosmos stuff and 8.1.0
		
Click to expand...

_
I only used 4.01.1 because when i booted 5 it went into touch and it doesn't respond with my Switch screen (no fix found for these different screen versions).

So if i *hold down Vol-* when i'm booting the latest version of *Hekate 5.0.2.* it will stop it booting in to *Nyx*.


----------



## swutch (Oct 19, 2019)

I would like to backup my "SD emuMMC Raw Partition" "Boot0&1" and "RAW GPP".
But if I set the lower option "SD emuMMC Raw Partition" to "ON", all buttons are grayed out.
why? and how can i change it?


----------



## BaamAlex (Oct 19, 2019)

You don't need to backup your emunand. If it bricks, you create a new one. Thats all. More important is a sysnand backup.


----------



## swutch (Oct 19, 2019)

of course I also have several sysnand backups.
but my sysnand is a clean nand, and reinstalling everything, restoring all saves, incognito, etc is very time-consuming.
that's why I need an emummc backup, before downgrading.

edit:
----------------------
I found a way.
ReiNXToolkit  can backup emummc.
you only have to rename the backup files to "hekate file name format" afterwards.


----------



## laz305 (May 17, 2020)

I never learn. Tried to update tinfoil and now I get this error “old nyx gui found update bootloader” and can only boot CFW using fusee primary.

I backed up my atmosphere and bootloader folders and then updated and got this error but even when I put back the backup I still get this error. Any clue to fix?


----------



## BaamAlex (May 17, 2020)

laz305 said:


> I never learn. Tried to update tinfoil and now I get this error “old nyx gui found update bootloader” and can only boot CFW using fusee primary.
> 
> I backed up my atmosphere and bootloader folders and then updated and got this error but even when I put back the backup I still get this error. Any clue to fix?


Update your files.


----------



## TudorBlue (Aug 4, 2020)

? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This comes up when I switch the switch on. Im using an RCM loader, the games work ok and without issue. I picked it up cheaply enough. Thanks in advance guys, any help will be very much appreciated.


----------



## tabzer (Aug 4, 2020)

You are booting with a payload that is newer than hekate version installed on the memory card.  Just go to the hekate github, download the newest version and put it on your sd card.  Use the newest payload as well.  Hopefully you can figure out what you need to research in order to be "on top of the scene".


----------

